# growing like crazy



## big bad bench (Jul 20, 2006)

i had been working out for about a year and then i stopped for about 4 months my arms were 14 inch before i stopped working out then when i stopped they went to 13 and a half now i have just started again and im working out more seriously i have been doing this for 3 weeks now and my arms have been growing half an inch a week now 15 inch  so i thought i would share my arm work out that is making my arms grow so fast.  

barbell preacher curls 10 sets- 7 reps 
standing dummbell curls 7 sets- 7 reps 
skull crushers 5 sets- 7 reps 
push downs 5 sets- 7 reps 
dips (with body up straight not bent) 5 sets- 7 reps


----------



## GFR (Jul 20, 2006)

big bad bench said:
			
		

> i had been working out for about a year and then i stopped for about 4 months my arms were 14 inch before i stopped working out then when i stopped they went to 13 and a half now i have just started again and im working out more seriously i have been doing this for 3 weeks now and my arms have been growing half an inch a week now 15 inch  so i thought i would share my arm work out that is making my arms grow so fast.
> 
> barbell preacher curls 10 sets- 7 reps
> standing dummbell curls 7 sets- 7 reps
> ...


*Worst workout ever posted on this site.....*.


----------



## big bad bench (Jul 20, 2006)

thats only on arm days and it works so shut your fuckin mouth


----------



## the_general64 (Jul 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Worst workout ever posted on this site.....*.



that's funny................i like the sarcastic thumbs up too.


----------



## GFR (Jul 20, 2006)

big bad bench said:
			
		

> thats only on arm days and it works so* shut your fuckin mouth*


 If I was at your house right now I would give you a bare fanny spanking son.


----------



## big bad bench (Jul 20, 2006)

if you were here i would beat the shit out of you your a little bitch.


----------



## GFR (Jul 20, 2006)

big bad bench said:
			
		

> if you were here i would beat the shit out of you your a little bitch.


After your retarded workout you couldn't beat your self off


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2006)

This is the best topic i've read in a long time. Keep going!


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> After your retarded workout you couldn't beat your self off




probably the funniest one liner ive ever read on a forum


----------



## Johnny Begood (Jul 20, 2006)

...keep it going girls.... this is getting entertaining!!

what was that again??......"a bare fanny spanking." .... i'll have use that one myself..

....oh, did it mean you'll be baring your fanny.... or spanking his??

...are there anymore good one liners.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> probably the funniest one liner ive ever read on a forum



Quote it in your sig


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Quote it in your sig



funny u should say that i was going to


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 20, 2006)

big bad bench said:
			
		

> i had been working out for about a year and then i stopped for about 4 months my arms were 14 inch before i stopped working out then when i stopped they went to 13 and a half now i have just started again and im working out more seriously i have been doing this for 3 weeks now and my arms have been growing half an inch a week now 15 inch so i thought i would share my arm work out that is making my arms grow so fast.
> 
> barbell preacher curls 10 sets- 7 reps
> standing dummbell curls 7 sets- 7 reps
> ...


 
you are a fuckin disgrace to your country.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:
			
		

> you are a fuckin disgrace to your country.



steady on guys he only posted a slightly flawed plan give him a break


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2006)

He is 17.... and can get away with shit like this.  I remember being young and dumb, it didn't matter waht I did I grew.


----------



## Johnny Begood (Jul 20, 2006)

..17, they were the days... nothing to worry about.... mum still looking after you... dinner on the table when you eventually got home, jumpers as goal posts, one more goal before dinner, burping the worm at any opportunity..... where did it all go wrong??


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2006)

The routine is crappy. But beginners do grow a crap load.

My advice: read the stickies.

Surprising, eh?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> The routine is crappy. But beginners do grow a crap load.
> 
> My advice: read the stickies.
> 
> Surprising, eh?



good advice on feels


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

blueboy75 said:
			
		

> you are a fuckin disgrace to your country.



Not much too disgrace Australia is full of half naked homo's


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Not much too disgrace Australia is full of half naked homo's


shut your fucking mouth u gay pommy bastard


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Not much too disgrace Australia is full of half naked homo's




just the way u like it ?


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> shut your fucking mouth u gay pommy bastard



beat it!! retard


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> just the way u like it ?



 how did you know?


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> beat it!! retard


how dare u , i want this gay pommy guy banned immediately


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> how dare u , i want this gay pommy guy banned immediately



and you don't think i want your fanny rash banned?


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> and you don't think i want your fanny rash banned?


fanny rash mwahahahahahaah


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

it's female genitalia incase you didn't know


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> it's female genitalia incase you didn't know


i know what it is ,im just thinking what sort of a lame retard would say such a thing


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

good one

you truly are a faggot

*Edit*

All mods-I am now going to be the bigger man and keep this *BULL *in open chat 

P.S Aceshigh we can take this to open chat punk


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> how did you know?



takes one to know one oh no i didnt mean to say that 

i just thought u like ur austraillian male


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> good one
> 
> you truly are a faggot


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> takes one to know one oh no i didnt mean to say that
> 
> i just thought u like ur austraillian male


i hope ur taking notes acesgay?



>


Im glad you are proud

Hey perhaps you should move to India?


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> i hope ur taking notes acesgay?


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

cmon lets get this back to foremanrules talking crap . We need some more one liners .


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

martindogsex is a wannabe foreman


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

can anyone remember what this thread was about when it started ?


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think it was about somebody chokin the chicken and then having bigger arms


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

some guy telling us about his mad workout ,,50 sets of bicep curls or something


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> can anyone remember what this thread was about when it started ?



Some ausie tit or something who said that doing a few sets made his arms grow 10 inches?


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

i kinow how the so called beef started now,,,,i told martindogsex to shut up lol


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Some ausie tit or something who said that doing a few sets made his arms grow 10 inches?



I think he is an aborigines


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

hey its edwin gotta smoke blo


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

ah well at the end of the day when i was 17 all i wanted to train was my guns anyway so its a mistake by a young guy 

thread closed ? lol 

(martin/aces anything else to say?)


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> ah well at the end of the day when i was 17 all i wanted to train was my guns anyway so its a mistake by a young guy
> 
> thread closed ? lol
> 
> (martin/aces anything else to say?)


yeah martins gay


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

i knew it


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

is no one even going to suggest what this guys should be doing to get gains on his arms ?
lol i doubt it


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

big bad bench said:
			
		

> thats only on arm days and it works so shut your fuckin mouth




after the way he talked to our dear foremanrules I dont think so .  usually if anything is posted on this site and it is immediately pwned by a member then the thread is doomed .


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

well im surprised he has gained a mm with that workout


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> after the way he talked to our dear foremanrules I dont think so .  usually if anything is posted on this site and it is immediately pwned by a member then the thread is doomed .



lol and it was a total pwnage

ill remember that


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

what the fuck is pwnage??


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.purepwnage.com/

its a counter strike thing


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

nah i dont think ill start saying it ,people seem like real nerds when they say shit like that


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> nah i dont think ill start saying it ,people seem like real nerds when they say shit like that



damn rich he called you a nerd .....wait a minute he called me a nerd too


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> damn rich he called you a nerd .....wait a minute he called me a nerd too


nah sorry man its just sounds like u spend too much tiime on a computer,,when u say shit like owned and stfu, roflyao,, u think to yourself fark this guy lives in internet land


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually I spend less time on the computer because of these clever abbreviations.


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

stfu u gamofo
who makes em up can i make some up??


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

ok I dont know what gamofo is but I am sure its an insult .


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

i only use owned because its a great line 

OWNED BIATCH 

u cant beat shouting that at someone


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

gay ass motherfucker  i made that one up myself gamofo feel free to use it


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> stfu u gamofo
> who makes em up can i make some up??



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8474167593964545789

watch that he was the boom headshot guy


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

actually its got a ring to it . I appreciate the insult .


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8474167593964545789
> 
> watch that he was the boom headshot guy



I thought this was a spoof .I swear I saw a video like this before


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

seth042280 said:
			
		

> I thought this was a spoof .I swear I saw a video like this before



no ist real hes meant to be the best cs player around and he came up with the line boom headshot


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

damn I thought he was joking around . He is insane


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

wish i had a catch phrase


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> wish i had a catch phrase



what about "bash ur bishop" ill let u have it


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> what about "bash ur bishop" ill let u have it


dont mean to be an ungratefull bastard but it sort of sux,,,i want one like bbooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm headshot


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think thats why he's giving it away  ...lol


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think we are really bored . I forgot that this was an actual thread at one time granted it was a stupid topic .


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> dont mean to be an ungratefull bastard but it sort of sux,,,i want one like bbooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm headshot




bbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash ur bishop 

problem solved


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

alright I seriously laughed out loud on that one . my coworkers think I am crazy


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 20, 2006)

Take this bullshit to open chat please....no one gives a fuck about this.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Take this bullshit to open chat please....no one gives a fuck about this.



yes dad


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 20, 2006)

well obvioulsly he cared enough to read the entire thread 

I thought this was in open chat 


Thread Closed .


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 20, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Take this bullshit to open chat please....no one gives a fuck about this.



Roid Rage


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow, that's a horrible routine, and this is a horrible thread.  It's just a flamefest at this point, so I'm closing it.


----------

